# HOW TO ADJUST IDLE



## Tarbash 27 (Apr 23, 2005)

I JUST BOUGHT AN 88 300ZX NA. CARS RUNS FINE. ONCE IT WARMS UP IT STILL IDLES PRETTY HIGH. ABOUT 1,300. HOW DO YOU ADJUST THE IDLE? IS THERE A STOP SCREW SOMEWHERE. I WANT TO BRING IT DOWN TO ABOUT 800 RPM.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.haynes.com/na101.html#anchor566430


----------



## mark300z (Sep 4, 2005)

*Idle Screw*









The idle adjustment screw is located between that rubber hose and the throttle cables on the throttle body.


----------



## Tarbash 27 (Apr 23, 2005)

ok thanks, i was looking for a throttle stop screw, thats why


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey guys...would I do the same to adjust the idle on an 86? Is there an idle screw in the same spot for that year?


----------

